# New Supermarine on the way



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)

Not my picture, but this is the model. It will be my first Bremont. I am pretty excited. This is the second watch on my list for the year. Only one left, then lock down until next year. Whoo hoo!


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Sweet dive watch! Congrats on your incoming Bremont!


----------



## voiceman (Mar 12, 2015)

Love that model! Congrats. Please post your views after you get your new watch.

Wear it well and in good health.


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## prsnakey (Feb 24, 2017)

Looks good. Have you received it ? Will love to see more pics of the watch


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)

prsnakey said:


> Looks good. Have you received it ? Will love to see more pics of the watch


Not yet. I live in the Virgin Islands and everything takes a little bit longer to get here. I won't receive it until Wednesday of next week.


----------



## Trevor M (Jul 28, 2014)

I like that green. Gives it some character.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Congrats on getting one of my favorites.


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)

I ended up getting the black bezel. Either way this is an amazing watch. I also got the ss bracelet from Bremont NY. I haven't put it on yet because I am really enjoying the rubber.


----------



## Stefano Lorenzo (Apr 10, 2016)

I love the super marine, just think it might be a but too thick for me. I need to try one on in person, fantastic pickup though. Looks great on your wrist.


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)

Stefano Lorenzo said:


> I love the super marine, just think it might be a but too thick for me. I need to try one on in person, fantastic pickup though. Looks great on your wrist.


Thank you. Definitely try one on. The overall case shape is very difficult to describe and it is also novel. The lugs sit high and curve down past the case. It is very comfortable and wears smaller than the 43mm size would suggest. I think this is due to the crown placement, the lug shape, and size.


----------



## pukka (Feb 28, 2015)

congrats on the new watch. love the supermarine, it will be my next watch for sure. I just can't decide between the all black or the black and green. my only concern is that the green is "too green" - it seems theres a lot of pics on the net and some look really green but others look really pale. I'll have to find a local stockist and take a look.

Has anyone bought the black/green and regretted it?


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)

pukka said:


> congrats on the new watch. love the supermarine, it will be my next watch for sure. I just can't decide between the all black or the black and green. my only concern is that the green is "too green" - it seems theres a lot of pics on the net and some look really green but others look really pale. I'll have to find a local stockist and take a look.
> 
> Has anyone bought the black/green and regretted it?


I got the Black because it seemed safe. After enjoying this watch for a little while, I am going to get the black /green also. I seriously love this watch. The design language is different from the other watches I own and I find it to be exceptionally comfortable. I had a three watch plan for the year and I am at six. Therefore, I am only going to pick up the last one on the original list. A Pelagos. LHD, if possible. For the new year I will grab the new Supermarine. I guess this doesn't really help the original question. I think you should go for it.


----------



## pukka (Feb 28, 2015)

troyr1 said:


> I got the Black because it seemed safe. After enjoying this watch for a little while, I am going to get the black /green also. I seriously love this watch. The design language is different from the other watches I own and I find it to be exceptionally comfortable. I had a three watch plan for the year and I am at six. Therefore, I am only going to pick up the last one on the original list. A Pelagos. LHD, if possible. For the new year I will grab the new Supermarine. I guess this doesn't really help the original question. I think you should go for it.


The Blck/Grn is definitely not a color combo I would normally even consider, it's out of my MO to be honest - but, the S500 design is something that just speaks to me, much like the Boeing247GMT I have too. There's just something about Bremont's approach to watchmaking that appeals. It's a tough choice, I know I won't be buying both as I already have the Boeing. Between posting the last post and this one, I did a little online searching and came across the S500 Descent....oh my, an all PVD version! It's only available with the green, that might just make my decision for me! PS...those self imposed watch limits rarely work, I tell myself (and my wife!) that all the time....we are only in April and already I'm already at my quota for the year - I just came back from Japan, and it's truly dangerous with the amount of quality used pieces over there!


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Heck I was past my yearly plan in January. If you made it to April that is much better than me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PravusJSB (Jul 5, 2015)

Congrats! Lovely timepiece.


----------



## KhalidMay (Apr 15, 2017)

The new ones look great! Congrats!


----------



## tar6 (Jun 20, 2016)

Wow the green and black combo is amazing, I love it.


----------



## Batchelor22 (Jul 26, 2011)

Congrats, I just ordered one with the white/green face. Will post some pics once it arrives. Anyone have any favourite strap suggestions for this watch?

My best!


----------



## conan4350 (Jul 14, 2017)

Lovely watch


----------



## jupiterfang (Mar 27, 2010)

Bremont diver is really cool, it is a solid piece and unique design other than usual submariner look divers. Congratulation, and now you probably check the tacking number 50 times per day


----------



## correctomundo (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice looking, best of health

Sent from my BTV-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiterfang (Mar 27, 2010)

The bezel is something I dream every night.


----------



## correctomundo (Jul 27, 2009)

pukka said:


> The Blck/Grn is definitely not a color combo I would normally even consider, it's out of my MO to be honest - but, the S500 design is something that just speaks to me, much like the Boeing247GMT I have too. There's just something about Bremont's approach to watchmaking that appeals. It's a tough choice, I know I won't be buying both as I already have the Boeing. Between posting the last post and this one, I did a little online searching and came across the S500 Descent....oh my, an all PVD version! It's only available with the green, that might just make my decision for me! PS...those self imposed watch limits rarely work, I tell myself (and my wife!) that all the time....we are only in April and already I'm already at my quota for the year - I just came back from Japan, and it's truly dangerous with the amount of quality used pieces over there!


Also a nice looking watch

Sent from my BTV-W09 using Tapatalk


----------

